# Where Can I Get One Of These Light Fittings?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

You can tell it's a weekend and I've been pottering/enjoying myself 

This picture shows the light fitted to the rear topside of my Burstner 748. The light has a clear lens facing forward and a red to the rear.

What are these lights off?










John


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Google trailer lights, and up they pop.

Dennis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like an old style that was fitted to caravans and trailers.

Try local caravan dealers.
Or better still its here
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/jokon-redwhite-marker-light-1340-p.asp

Dave p


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Ebay no 120754265624.

Dennis


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all, the deed has been done 

John


----------

